# Is it possible to get Radio 4 in Dublin?



## PM1234 (11 Sep 2007)

Would anyone how to pick up Radio 4 without having to use the internet. I looked through previous posts and thought I could get it from cable tv and rang NTL to ask them. They advised I could get BB1, BB2 and world service only. (I only have the basic NTL package). 

I'm happy to buy a new radio with LW if its possible to pick it up. Would anyone have any suggestions. 

(am unsure if this should be in IT forum - if so please let me know/move). 

Thank you.


----------



## z109 (11 Sep 2007)

You can get it on LW 198, but the reception can be terrible. Try it out in your car near to where you want to receive it before you splash out on a radio.


----------



## rob30 (11 Sep 2007)

I have good LW radio 4 reception ( as good as LW ever gets at a distance). I have noticed that a mobile phone charger nearby makes the reception terrible and unplugging it is a great way to improve it. I have ntl digital and radio 4 is on the package. 
I wonder if there will be any broadcast of it on the digital radio network that is promised in the future.


----------



## PM1234 (11 Sep 2007)

Thanks for that. I tried LW 198 and thereabouts - got the frequency from googling - but to no avail. I thought it was a problem with my (very old) radio. I know that other people can get it in Dublin and I can get a new radio/aerial etc if its possible to get it or if you have any recommendations? 

Thanks again.


----------



## rob30 (11 Sep 2007)

i have a standard sony radio, I am sure that a quick test in the shop would be enough to see if it is up to it, just bring your AA batteries in case the shop are very tight!
I have no problem listening to radio 4 in limerick with the same radio.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Sep 2007)

Are you sure it is not available on the basic package in Dublin. I have listened to it for years on the basic package. I upgraded to the digital package this time last year, so if they say they don' t do it, they must have changed in the last year. 

It was on 96.35


----------



## PM1234 (11 Sep 2007)

How do NTL tune it ie via the tv or another cable so you can hear it via your stereo?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

Any use:

Radio frequencies on NTL analogue cable?

I was sure that I had tuned _BBC R4 _the other week but it doesn't seem to be included on the pages linked from that thread after all!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

PM1234 said:


> How do NTL tune it ie via the tv or another cable so you can hear it via your stereo?


You need to connect a radio tuner (e.g. I use a separate tuner but you could use a receiver (combined amplifier/tuner) or something else) to the _NTL _radio (not TV) socket using a suitable co-axial cable and then you tune in there. Some _TVs _have a built-in radio tuners but I doubt that this is very common.


----------



## PM1234 (11 Sep 2007)

And they told me yesterday it wasn't available! Cheers folks. 

Are the NTL radio sockets installed when they put in the tv socket or do they have to come out to do this? Can NTL provide the co-axial cable?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

PM1234 said:


> And they told me yesterday it wasn't available! Cheers folks.


I need to check later. I thought that it was available and that I had tuned it recently but I could be wrong.


> Are the NTL radio sockets installed when they put in the tv socket


Yes - normally they install a box with two sockets - one for _TV _and one for radio. I have no idea about the internal wiring of the box as I have never investigated.


> or do they have to come out to do this?


Do you not have such a box (e.g. on your wall, window sill etc.)?


> Can NTL provide the co-axial cable?


It would surely be easier to just pick one up in your local hardware/electrical shop?


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Sep 2007)

You can get the FM version of it over the Internet.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/

Handy for avoiding the cricket that they always broadcast only on LW over the summer.

Nothing against cricket, it's just too much of it is overwhelming.


----------



## PM1234 (11 Sep 2007)

I'm just after giving NTL a quick call and they listed lots of stations but not Radio 4.  I was hoping to avoid using the internet for it. 

I have the box and they told me this services both tv and radio. I will have to try and find out which cable suits it (am very clueless about these things but maybe somewhere like Dixons might know) and then see if I can get a radio tuner. 

Thanks again for all your help and replies.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Sep 2007)

They don't always install the radio socket. They attempted to install a single tv socket in my house and I told him I needed it for radio and not tv. 

Brendan


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Sep 2007)

I can get BBC Radio 1, 2, 3, 4, 5life, World Service, Ulster, 6 Music, 5life Extra & BBC7 on NTL digital.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

GeneralZod said:


> You can get the FM version of it over the Internet.


Great - except...


PM1234 said:


> Would anyone how to pick up Radio 4 without having to use the internet.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

GeneralZod said:


> I can get BBC Radio 1, 2, 3, 4, 5life, World Service, Ulster, 6 Music, 5life Extra & BBC7 on NTL digital.


I presumed that basic below meant not digital...


PM1234 said:


> (I only have the basic NTL package).


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

Brendan said:


> Are you sure it is not available on the basic package in Dublin. I have listened to it for years on the basic package. I upgraded to the digital package this time last year, so if they say they don' t do it, they must have changed in the last year.
> 
> It was on 96.35


Yes - just checked and it's on 96.35MHz for me right now.


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Sep 2007)

Yikes


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

GeneralZod said:


> Yikes


What's wrong - _Book at Bedtime_ isn't *that *bad...


----------



## Gulliver (12 Sep 2007)

If you have a Phillips TV purchased c. 1995-2002, most models have a radio built in, and is ideal for NTL.  Mine is tuned to all of the following as part of the NTL basic channel, plus all of the local channels (Newstalk, 98fm, etc) which come through NTL although not mentioned as part of the package.

*Radio Station* *FM Frequency*
*RTE Radio 1* *89.4*
*RTE Radio 2 FM* *91.7*
*Radio na Gaeltachta* *93.9*
*RTE Lyric FM* *97.5*
*Dublin**'s 98FM* *99.0*
*Dublin**'s FM104* *104.6*
*100-102 Today FM* *100.6*
*97-99FM BBC RADIO 1* *99.7*
*BBC RADIO 2* *90.1*
*BBC RADIO 3* *92.3*
*BBC RADIO 4 FM* *96.35*
*BBC RADIO 5 LIVE* *95.1*
*BBC World Service* *97.1*
*Classic FM* *101.9*
*BBC RADIO Ulster* *94.5*
*Deutsche Welle* *101.1*
*WRN World Radio Network* *102.7*


----------



## muesli (13 Sep 2007)

I listen to it most nights on LW (I'm in South Dublin) on a cheap Roberts radio- reception can of course vary but its generally good enough..also listen to it in Wicklow and the reception's noticeably better..


----------



## patspost (13 Sep 2007)

The BBC & other radio stations are also available on the Lidl free to air Satelite systems, but as you have cable you may not want to go to the bother of installing a sat dish.
The Sat has LW and FM and also the local BBC radio stations.

From Dublin you could with a decent FM radio and an outside VHF antenna pick it up on FM, if you can;t get it on the NTL. 

Don't bother trying LW on a radio in a shop, the flourescent lights and PCs etc generate a lot of noise.
best of luck


----------



## PM1234 (14 Sep 2007)

Just an update on this. I rang NTL who sent somebody around. They provided the cable free of charge and I now have all the stations including Radio 4. Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------

